
Justin Kan #1 on Business 2.0's Most Influential People List (and i am responsible) - codeLullaby
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2007/biz2/0706/gallery.peoplewhomatter.biz2/jump.html
======
pg
I couldn't believe they allowed voting at all. Even if it wasn't hackable, it
would still produce garbage results. _Time_ tried this about ten years ago,
and Attaturk won in almost every category, including, iirc, best athlete of
the 20th century, and best poet.

~~~
NickDouglas
Remember, you're talking about a magazine that misspelled "YouTube" on the
cover of their last "Person of the Year" issue.

------
codeLullaby
Business 2.0 has implemented a flash based voting system to pick the Most
Influential people(from their list!) .The sleek interface looks great, but
actionscript that runs behind the scene is amazingly lame.

Exercising democracy is far more better than,editors handpicking a top 10 list
over a pizza.But if the system built to exercise democracy is lame, then all
your fun are belong to coders!

Hacking/breaking/gaming a live system is not really a cool thing to do. But
what if the target is too lazy and careless ?

~~~
nickb
"Hacking/breaking/gaming a live system is not really a cool thing to do. But
what if the target is too lazy and careless ?"

That doesn't really matter. That's like saying "Judge, I only stole this car
because the lock was lame and whoever designed it was lazy and careless." See
how silly your argument really is?!

~~~
codeLullaby
For automobile industry [or any direct consumer product for that matter,say
,Gmail ], a lame product will be replaced by a competition. Thats how better
products dominate the market.Thats how 'survival of the fittest' works.

But for lame practices, the answer is it to break it down and show them why
they should care. This is a humble reply to an extremely careless coding
practice.

I am not proud of what i did.For a beta product, if glitch exist, it can be
reported. But come on..this is freaking CNN! Cant they just care to implement
a decent system for The Worldwide Campaign they run?

------
richcollins
I'm surprised it's not Ron Paul

